# Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Real Life? WTF? Link?' 25 Prozent billiger



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Real Life? WTF? Link?' 25 Prozent billiger gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Deal der Woche: PCGH-Shirt 'Real Life? WTF? Link?' 25 Prozent billiger


----------



## Wüst3nFuchs (20. April 2009)

geiles shirt!


----------



## der8auer (20. April 2009)

Sofort gekauft  Der Spruch rockt einfach


----------



## theLamer (22. April 2009)

> Sofort gekauft  Der Spruch rockt einfach


Joa, finde ich auch


----------

